# Temple Anyone?



## MDizzy (Apr 20, 2009)

People always seem to forget that Temple University has a film program at all. I've infinite threads on NYU, USC, etc but maybe one or two on Temple. The Grad program is apparently ranked Top 10, but what about the Undergrad program? Anyone here attend or thinking about attending? Anyone?


----------



## MDizzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Guess not huh lol?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 25, 2009)

There are plenty of discussions re: Temple on this site.


----------



## MDizzy (Jul 17, 2009)

I just finished my Orentation at Temple (I didn't mention I was going there, but that had been why I asked lol) and I hate to say but I'm already getting bad vibes...

I heard there was somewhere around over 100 Freshman film majors (and temple says about 700 undergrads total). Considering a lot of schools (especially the "big" ones) dont accept more than...40ish freshman, 100+ seems like a LOT. I mean I wont even be able to take the 2nd film course I needed (or more so wanted) to. Now my I have to try to fit all 3 of the 4 foundation film courses into my 2nd semester :/

Yeah, I know, I'm haven't even started classes yet, but I already feel like this school might be a little too liberal in its admissions process and I fear the whole program may be that way.

PS: For anyone who cares I will be updating this thread or maybe starting a blog throughout my school year because I know how it felt not knowing wtf this school was actually all about.


----------



## MDizzy (Jan 4, 2010)

I did say I was going to update this if anyone cared...so if anyone cares:

I just finished my first semester here at Temple and I must say my opinion has changed a little bit. I still feel the program is too large and its easy to get lost however, if you play it right I believe Temple can be a great school.

1. Talk your way into Media Arts Combined. Its a Temple's freshman production course but accelerated and more personalized. After you take it you can move on to sophomore level production courses in your 2nd semester. 
2. Talk to the juniors, seniors, and even grad students. Work with them as a PA, boom op, clapper, whatever. They'll teach you more than you'll learn in your freshman classes in terms of production.
3. If its possible when you get here...get a job at the equipment office. Its a great place to work aside from dealing with the 70+ people trying to check out equipment lol

From what I've seen and heard from Temple upperclassmen here, the program can definitely hold its own vs any other program in the country, but a lot more liberal and bureaucratic in the way its run. But its kind of like the film industry, if you've got some talent, work hard, and network with the right people you'll get a great payoff.


----------



## Leorie (Dec 4, 2013)

So after 3 or 4 years at that school (planning on transferring into temple for the fall for the film program) Wondering if you can update me on the experience


----------

